
Boston police officers arrested for stealing over $200K in overtime fraud - ideals
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/nine-boston-police-officers-arrested-for-stealing-more-than-200k-in-overtime-fraud-scheme-fbi
======
MarkMc
Reminds me of this quote from Charlie Munger:

 _In the New York Police Department, they have a simple system. Your pension
is based on your pay in your final year. So when anyone reaches the final
year, everybody cooperates to give him about 1,000 hours of overtime. And he
retires – in some cases after a mere 20 years of service – with this large
income. Well, of course his fellow employees help him cheat the system. In
substance, that’s what’s happened. But the one thing I guarantee you is that
nobody has the least sense of shame. They soon get the feeling they’re
entitled to do it. Everybody did it before, everybody’s doing it now – so they
just keep doing it._

I wonder whether the $200,000 in fraudulent overtime at Boston PD would have
been worth much more in lifetime pensions.

~~~
newen
Obvious question is why pension takes overtime pay into consideration in the
first place.

------
xkcd-sucks
Just for context, widespread overtime fraud in the Massachusetts state police,
BPD, etc., has been common knowledge for years. Most of the individuals named
stole well over $100k and an entire state police troop was disbanded, although
the vast majority have not been prosecuted.

[https://www.universalhub.com/search?q_as=overtime](https://www.universalhub.com/search?q_as=overtime)

------
ideals
Similar story developing in Seattle wrt SPD overtime pay

[https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/times-
watchdog/how...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/times-watchdog/how-
a-seattle-patrol-officer-became-the-citys-highest-earner-paid-for-the-
equivalent-of-two-years-within-the-span-of-one/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Might you be keeping track of these somewhere? I'd be interested in sponsoring
en masse FOIA requests (via Muckrock) of police department budget and
accounting data from the largest metros to suss this out across the US.

~~~
mft_
That would be a much more interesting Kickstarter than many...

------
imtringued
Does the opposite happen? There may be cops looking for ways to pad their
overtime with wrongful arrests or criminal charges.

